# Guitar amp enclosure



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

A friend of mine wants me to help him build an enclosure for his guitar amp so it's eaiser to move. It'll be on heavy duty casters. I think we're just gonna use birch or maple ply and add some solid wood reinforcement so the shelf the am will sit on doesn't sag. All the joints will be half laps. Would you use titebond II for the glue up or epoxy? I have titebond already. Should we use silicone sealer on the inside to help with vibration? We're gonna do bondo on the outside like you would with a subwoofer enclosure. Any ideas/ constructive criticism and help is much appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Amp or amp/speaker enclosure? Will it be a "reflex" enclosure?
Titebond should be just fine. If using as a speaker box, the silicone will help on the vibe issue. I have used hot melt for the same application.
I don't understand the bondo application. What does it do? My old Fender Bassman amp (4 10" speakers) didn't have any bondo.
Bill


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

It is an amp enclosure. he has a Marshall amp. We were going to do bondo instead of carpeting material you're used to seeing. He has some bondo left over from a subwoofer project a while back. Figured we'd use it


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

Hard to grasp what your actually doing Sir, is this one of those Marshall guitar heads, like 30" wide, and about 9" tall? Or a box that contains speakers and amplification?


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

This will be a head that holds the amp. Just a ply wood box with a shelf. The shelf will have the amp sitting on it an will be open on the back and front for sound to come out. Under the shelf it will be to house pedal boards and stuff like that. The enclosure will not be for anything other than storage. Basically a mobile base for the amp and a place to store stuff while it's being moved. Sorry if this sound more confusing than it is.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm a little confused. If sound is coming out, it means there's a speaker in addition to an amp…an amp needs a speaker to actually produce the amplified sound, in which case you'll want to brush up on things work best for electric guitar sound….there are very different principles for guitar speakers than for high end hi-fi speakers. A wise seasoned veteran once told me that wide old growth pine is very desirable for guitar speaker cabinets as a tone wood.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

OK, now we get it!

What you are talking about building is called a flight case. There are several interesting commercial designs available to get some ideas from. Don't worry about things like, what kind of glue or wood, this should not affect the sound. Baltic birch ply, in 1/2 inch would be the standard.

Look at these for inspiration…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

There's definitely a speaker inside….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I still don't see the point of using bondo or silicone. It is not a speaker cab, it's a flight case, meant to protect the amp & head while in transport.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flightcase


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

the point of the bondo is to smooth and fill all the edges for a nice painted finish.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I've been reading off and on about building subs for years and never heard of using bondo until today. I don't see the point if you're building from MDF, maybe if you don't have a saw to miter the corners, but whatever. I wouldn't want to use bondo on a flight case designed to take bumps and bruises instead of your gear; and I still don't see the point of silicone.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all the help. Sorry for all the confusion


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

If you are planning on a painted enclosure, you will need something to fill small gaps and end grain (even MDF has end grain of sorts) Nothing works better then bondo for such a job. It is widely used among speaker builders, and I use it anywhere I need fill and I am planning to paint, it is vastly superior to common wood fillers. The edges of his box will be plywood, and even good baltic birch ply needs considerable care if your going to paint it.

There is an interesting blog post on the parts express forum about how one person used it in a few different ways to keep painted MDF cabs from showing their joint lines after a couple of seasons. Even 'perfect' MDF cabs will show their lines after a few temperature / humidity cycles. Obviously this is less of a problem if you are going to veneer you box, but it still can be a problem.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I built a speaker box for my friends car and used bondo on the outside. I just wasn't sure if there was anything special i needed to address with this project.


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

Not really, it's just a case for a speaker, so you can't really screw it up. I would however consider using some sort of edge material, for protection. Bondo has no sound improving qualities, it's just for cosmetics.

All the extruded aluminum parts you see on the pictures is available from on-line sources, if you like that look. You can also get the spring loaded handles, corner pieces, etc, too give it a nice finished look.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

the corner pieces are probably gonna be added. similar to a steamer trunk. What edeg material would you go for? Hardwood? metal?


----------



## AMC (May 2, 2011)

Both will work. I would call that an aesthetic choice. If you are going to paint, aluminum looks good painted and left bright. If you going with something like tweed, a nice hardwood could look nice. As long as it keeps the corners from getting mashed. I have even seen it in a diamond plate, gives it a very tough look. You can even find some interesting materials at the BORG, get creative! You could also look at PE for some interesting cover materials, like tweed, vinyl, etc.

I am thinking about making some small PA type speakers, painting the cabs black, and then covering them in painted expanded steel, Now that would look tough.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks everyone. I'm excited for this project. i'll be doing my first dinning table refinish soon too. can't wait to share


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try 80-20 aluminum extrusions at www.8020.net


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks


----------



## nchobby (May 27, 2012)

I have a nice Mesa Boogie combo amp with a 12in speaker. The cabinet is made of solid flamed french walnut approx 3/4" thick.. I believe the joints are dovetail joints for strength. Its incredibly strong and heavy.


----------

